# Is my water good for my planted tank



## rehman73 (3 Jul 2012)

Hi can guys can any one help me understand my water quality report and if it is suitable for my planted tank, and if i am going to have any issues 
How can i work out my tds?
Also will i need to add magnesium sulphate when im dosing EI?

I got the following report from Yorkshire water website for my are


Water Hardness 4.424 German degrees
Calcium 27.6250 mg Ca/I
MAGNESIUM 1.8425 mg Mg/I
Aluminium 35.447 ug AI/I
Colour 1.18 mg/I Pt/Co scale
Conductivity 173.9 uS/cm
ph(Hydrogen Ion conc.) 7.61 PH Units
Iron 7.02
Manganese 2.10
Nitrate 2.0900 
Nitrite0.0093
Sodium 7.56

Thankyou


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Jul 2012)

See=> http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=22127

Cheers,


----------



## rehman73 (3 Jul 2012)

Thanks ceg4048,so my water is pretty much same as (AAB).you mentioned his water is soft and he needs to pay attension if he intends to use c02.if im going to be dosing EI will that be enough or will i need to dose any thing else aswell?Sorry mate im new to all this and its going to take abit of time to get my head around all this thanks


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Jul 2012)

Hi mate,
            No worries at all mate. There's a lot of info to digest in the begining, when one is new to the scene, so that's why I always try to convince people to keep everything as simple as possible until they get the basics down pat. If you dose EI then you really don't need to add anything else. As I mentioned to the OP in that other thread, the Magnesium is a little on the low side, so you might could add some Epsom Salt. An alternative is to add the name brand remineralizers such as Seachem Equilibrium, but Epsom Ssalt is so cheap it's a no brainer. Just add a few teaspoons at water change time in small to medium tanks, and say, 1/2 dozen teaspoons or so for larger tanks. Dosing EI means that just about all the nutrient issues are taken care of and so the problems you will need to concentrate on will be issues such as CO2 application, flow and distribution - as well as keeping the tank clean with frequent and massive water changes.

Cheers,


----------



## rehman73 (3 Jul 2012)

Thankyou very much ceg4048 that explains alot mate.Nice tank by the way iv seen it on another thread looks very healthy


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Jul 2012)

I would go water in a planted tank yes, otherwise your plants will dry out


----------



## tim (28 Jul 2012)

thats harsh bud


----------

